# string trimmer recommendations



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi, looking at the stihl fs91 but open to any others.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

ZachUA said:


> Hi, looking at the stihl fs91 but open to any others.


Take a look at the Kombi heads. I have the 110, no complaints


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, looking at the stihl fs91 but open to any others.
> ...


Will the 91 accept the kombi heads?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

ZachUA said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


Dont believe so. The Kombi Motor heads are "KM XXX" they will then accept the various Kombi attachments


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I have a FS90R and its very powerful.

Now, I'm starting to consider looking into a lighterweight Stihl battery operated trimmer.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > Tmank87 said:
> ...


This may just be wishful thinking, but I was somewhat certain that you can make the non-Kombi machines fit the the Kombi attachments.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

craigdt said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


Could be. Not sure how it works with the split shaft. I suppose you could take the attachment off the split shaft and connect directly to the shaft of the FS. I did this on an Echo SRM 230 for awhile [edger, string trimmer) before getting tired of the switching and moving to the Kombi.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I also have the Kombi-system. The 131R head with string trimmer straight shaft (only way to go for someone tall), pole saw, blower attachments. I love it and the versatility, It is heavy! I also picked up the smaller units of the Kombi heads and didn't feel much of a difference so I elected to get the most powerful head which I love since it doesn't ever bog down and that is very helpful since I have many thick briars and small stalky weeds that pop up in the fence row between my neighbors. The Kombi makes light of some rather large tasks thrown at it. I did own a Ryobi and it wouldn't put out a fraction of the cutting power the Stihl does. If I had a rather small lawn and I was able to keep my yard in shape enough to have people nominating me for YOTM I would contemplate possibly using a lighter trimmer. But if you are looking for power and don't mind the weight of a well built machine then I would say go for the Stihl. The extra money spent on the Kombi-stystem will not have you second guessing your decision once it's in your garage!


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I grew up using my dads' Stihl FS100, but I'm leaning towards the FS70 for myself. I hear so many good things about the FS70 and FS91R. Here's the differences according to their website (with the FS91R being the latter).

DISPLACEMENT	
27.2 cc (1.66 cu. in.)
28.4 cc (1.73 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER	
0.9 kW (1.2 bhp)	
0.95 kW (1.27 bhp)

WEIGHT*	
4.8 kg (10.6 lbs.)	
5.5 kg (12.1 lbs.)*

FUEL CAPACITY	
340 cc (11.5 oz.)	
710 cc (24.0 oz.)

Also, if I'm reading this right, according to their website these are missing from the FS91:
-Simplified Starting Procedure
-Protected Spark Plug
-Upright Translucent Fuel Tank
-Purge Pump Primer	
-Loop Handle (R)	
-Cutting Heads & Blades Selection Chart	
-Multi-Function Control Handle

Source: https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/professional-trimmers/


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

jakemauldin said:


> I also have the Kombi-system. The 131R head with string trimmer straight shaft (only way to go for someone tall), pole saw, blower attachments. I love it and the versatility, It is heavy! I also picked up the smaller units of the Kombi heads and didn't feel much of a difference so I elected to get the most powerful head which I love since it doesn't ever bog down and that is very helpful since I have many thick briars and small stalky weeds that pop up in the fence row between my neighbors. The Kombi makes light of some rather large tasks thrown at it. I did own a Ryobi and it wouldn't put out a fraction of the cutting power the Stihl does. If I had a rather small lawn and I was able to keep my yard in shape enough to have people nominating me for YOTM I would contemplate possibly using a lighter trimmer. But if you are looking for power and don't mind the weight of a well built machine then I would say go for the Stihl. The extra money spent on the Kombi-stystem will not have you second guessing your decision once it's in your garage!


Well said, agree with your points. I opted for the 110 simply because I found a good deal on Craigslist 

It definitely has some weight to it, but can put out some major power. I use it to power my rotary scissors and straight edger (agree on the tall people comment) and it absolutely rips both. I previously edged with an Echo SRM 230 and the difference is seriously night and day. I've been looking at the articulating hedge trimmer and POSSIBLY the bed redefiner (I've heard the 110 may have issues with the latter).


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Redmax only for me, Most important is spend the money on commercial quality. Do not purchase residential grade.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been using a Stihl FS 70 R since I bought my house in 2015. I've been very pleased with it's operation, mechanically. I hate the tap to feed style string head, but I think that frustration would apply, no matter the manufacture.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> I've been using a Stihl FS 70 R since I bought my house in 2015. I've been very pleased with it's operation, mechanically. I hate the tap to feed style string head, but I think that frustration would apply, no matter the manufacture.


Swing by my work and I can sell you a RedMax! HAHAHA :bandit:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Regarding Stihl FS vs KM:

The KM system is much more convenient for swapping attachments but if you already have an FS trimmer, you have a couple options.

1.) Most of the KM attachments are available as "gearbox" attachments. Same thing, sans the extension shaft.

2.) You can pull the extension shaft out of Most of the KM attachments and mount them on an FS shaft. There are exceptions, and cases where the attachment won't work well. Ie. The KM blower would just be way too long mounted on an FS unit.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I've been using a Stihl FS 70 R since I bought my house in 2015. I've been very pleased with it's operation, mechanically. I hate the tap to feed style string head, but I think that frustration would apply, no matter the manufacture.


Are you tapping at wide open throttle? That's the most common issue with tap heads, folks are bumping them at idle or relatively low speed. Gotta go all out!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@MasterMech Noted. Will do.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

This is what I've had for 4 years. When I went to a local shop that was a Stihl Dealer they suggested Echo for which they were also a dealer. Sort of stunned since Stihl is considered a really solid brand.

I like it because it can have a ton of attachments without having more machines. I've got the string trimmer, edger, blower, and the shrub trimming attachment. Word of caution. If you put the blower on, and you have a good bit to do, then make sure you have a full tank of gas. The engine cranks hard to run the blower at a high rate of speed.

I've never had to have it tuned up. I use ethanol free gas in the mix.

Really happy with the equipment, and felt the cost of it was a good value.

https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Pro-Attachment-Series/PAS-225


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

I switched from a couple year old husqvarna 2 stroke to the milwaukee 18V. I can trim my half acre 4 or 5 times before I need to charge the 3 ah battery. I am an electrician so I have a bunch of other milwaukee tools and batteries so it was an easy switch. They now sell them with the interchangeable heads.
Pros: no gas or oil mix. No spark plugs or air filters
Cons: Pricey. Very slight decrease in power but is fine for trimming grass edges


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

I have the FS94R. Works great. Not too heavy, runs the rotary scissors no problem, and starts just like it should every time, even after it sat in the shed for 6 months.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using a Stihl FS 70 R since I bought my house in 2015. I've been very pleased with it's operation, mechanically. I hate the tap to feed style string head, but I think that frustration would apply, no matter the manufacture.
> ...


Correct, As we used to say back when riding motocross "Pin it to Win it"


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh I do have a little knowledge on the stihl battery operated equipment, and I would use it if it were given to me but that's the only way. Two family members bought the blowers and weed trimmers and the batteries do not last. I replaced one of the batteries for them and with the brand new one installed and fully charged I barely got their garage and a 20x30 pad blown off before it died and needed to be charged.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have the KM56 homeowner model and it has been fantastic. I asked the shop for the commercial model but they said I didn't need it. They were right so far. I have the trimmer and edger attachments.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a husky 525LS, non attachment. It's a beast. Lightweight and powerful. Totally overkill on my lawn but I have a hill in the backyard that is pretty dense brush.

Amazon had it on sale for $270 or something. Shipped to my door.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

My next purchase will be the Milwaukee cordless with timmer, hedge and pole saw attachments. Everyone that I have seen review this setup has raved about it.


----------

